# Tires



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone have suggestion fro best place to buy ag tires?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tucker's Tires in Dyersburg, Tennessee.......Miller Tires......Ebay.

I've bought a number of tires from Tucker, and he is first class in my opinion. For the rear tractor tires, I bought them mounted on new rims from him (via ebay). If you have a few bucks extra, buy American made tires. American-made tires have a brawnier look to them.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw his ad. You mean 2 rear tires $1,500? Wow!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That seems pretty high, but it depends on tire size. I bought 2 rear tires (13.6 x 28) with tubes, mounted on new rims for just under $900 with free shipping five years ago. You can still buy 13.6 x 28 tires and tubes today for $895 (free shipping) but rims are no longer included in the deal

This year, I bought 2 front tires 6.00 x 16 with tubes for $179 made in India. This price includes shipping. These tires are fine, but American-made tires look brawnier (With me, it's a matter of budget constraints). 

I've also bought tires for my Kubota riding mower from Tucker. 

You have a Ford 2600?? Usually that tractor takes a small size rear tire (13.6 x 24 or 14.9 x 24). What size tires are you looking for?? Have a look on ebay.


----------

